# VersionTracker is no more!



## Satcomer (Sep 8, 2010)

Well CNet has fully taken over a VersionTracker and it doesn't exists anymore! If you try to go to VerionTracker now CNet will forward you to CNet's Download.com and IMHO this totally stinks. 

 At least us Mac users still have MacUpdate.com. ::love::


----------



## SGilbert (Sep 8, 2010)

+1  I totally agree with you--the new site sucks.


----------



## g/re/p (Sep 8, 2010)

I agree - compared to Versiontracker the new site is pretty suckful, but it appears to have  the same functionality. Just use the search feature to find specific software.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Sep 8, 2010)

One thing I miss is Versiontracker's highlighting/bold-ification of "popular" software updates (like iTunes, Adium, Toast Titanium, etc.).

The new site is far less easy on the eyes as the old one.


----------



## MisterMe (Sep 8, 2010)

Satcomer said:


> Well CNet has fully taken over a VersionTracker and it doesn't exists anymore! If you try to go to VerionTracker now CNet will forward you to CNet's Download.com and IMHO this totally stinks.
> 
> At least us Mac users still have MacUpdate.com. ::love::


May I join the Amen Corner? CNet had a choice. It could have shifted its downloads over to VersionTracker.com. Like too many times before, corporate arrogance won. CNet ditched the superior site that it purchased in favor of its homegrown crap.


----------



## Trysome (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks God macupdate is still alive.


----------



## Omega (Sep 24, 2010)

CNet is to much Windows orientated and to many adverts for PC's on Mac pages. As a designer I find the interface is awful, where VersionTracker was clear and user friendly.

"Do not mend that which is not broken"


----------



## Merry Lorens (Nov 16, 2010)

I dont like Cnet too. The only good catalog for Mac users is Macupdate only. I wish to have more Mac specialized catalogs


----------



## fryke (Nov 16, 2010)

I've basically moved to macupdate.com ever since it popped up, as I found its layout to be easier on the eyes, anyway. Here's to the hope that c|net doesn't find a way to gobble that up as well...


----------



## rubaiyat (Nov 18, 2010)

I gave up on VersionTracker long ago. It was good when it was the only DL site with reviews but then it broke too often and was excessively clumsy to DL material.

MacUpdate is close to ideal for me and I also use their MacUpdate Desktop to maintain my software. 

I spoke to MacUpdate about possibly integrating shopping, DLing, purchasing and installation to give us an alternative to the upcoming Mac App Store. They seem to think this is beyond them, given the limited co-operation they can get from developers.

A damn shame because it would be an excellent opportunity and I really do not like where Apple is heading. Apple will totally control virtually everything on the Mac and their iPhone/iPad gadgets. That is certain to squeeze out and dumb down anything Apple simply doesn't like or competes with them. 

Apple also has differential pricing. Charging considerable more for exactly the same product outside the USA. Americans don't give a stuff about this but it is a big problem for everyone else.

Nearly all the software that is key to my Mac usage does not meet the App Store guidelines. Apple's software is already often badly designed with tardy upgrades that don't address the real problems. Without competition to give us an alternative to Apple's downward spiral into dumbed down pathetic overpriced amateurishness I might have to finally abandon the Mac. A day I dread.

I am already playing with Ubuntu, but it is a community of geeks too cheap to pay for Windows. Not the place for good design, in fact they seem quite suspicious of the idea. Where else is there to go? Will Android offer some hope?


----------



## bbloke (Nov 22, 2010)

If interested in a way to browse and purchase Mac software, you may want to have a look at Bodega.  It allows users to search for software or browse the listings, read and post comments, keep track of updates, and make purchases.   I've not tried it out and so can't vouch for it, however, but it sounded promising.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 9, 2011)

I used to use VersionTracker all the time a few years back, but then I found MacUpdate to be more friendly and soon switched. Yah, it's stupid how Cnet made VersionTracker butt ugly, but it hasn't affected me at all. I also find MacUpdate Desktop to be very nice, and not to mention, cheap.


----------



## marksteyn (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm really new to this forum and I think I really will enjoy staying here.


----------

